# Wilton Lathe... Roopville, GA



## 682bear (Jun 3, 2018)

atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/tls/d/wilton-lathe/6605067528.html

Not mine... may be a decent deal for someone...

-Bear


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2018)

Link not working


----------



## 682bear (Jun 3, 2018)

Sorry... I don't know why it didn't post as a link... you may have to copy and paste...

-Bear


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice looking lathe. Wish I had the cash.
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/tls/d/wilton-lathe/6605067528.html


----------



## TerryH (Jun 3, 2018)

That seems like the buy of the day.


----------



## 682bear (Jun 4, 2018)

Gone... I didn't think it would last long...

-Bear


----------

